# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Почему не получилось блюдо? 15 самых распространенных кулинарных ошибок

## Irina

*Почему не получилось блюдо? 15 самых распространенных кулинарных ошибок*

Хит-парад чужих кухонных провалов, на которых стоит поучиться. Я бы даже сказала, что далеко не каждый рецепт надо копировать (особенно из интернета, где каждый, приготовивший однажды мало-мальское блюдо считает себя обязанным ознакомить с ним весь мир), то этот пост уж точно надо процитировать

Вы нашли потрясающий рецепт, отыскали непростые ингредиенты, разрекламировали друзьям или домашним оригинальный ужин и... потерпели кулинарное фиаско. Мясо отчего-то пригорело, картофель вовремя не дошел, а мега-пирог осел и сдулся. Обидно... И больше не хочется экспериментировать. Оставьте пессимизм, просто запомните 15 самых распространенных ошибок начинающего кулинара и готовьте блестяще всегда!

*1. Забыли попробовать блюдо в процессе приготовления*

Профессиональные повара всегда дегустируют блюдо в процессе приготовления. Причем делают это автоматически. Молодые же хозяйки склонны доверять рецепту безоговорочно, а себе не очень. Мол, написано 2 пучка-3 зубка, значит, ровно столько кладу и не парюсь. Подвох в том, что количество приправ и время приготовления являются оценками чьего-то результата и варьируются в зависимости от ингредиентов, температуры, влажности, качества техники и посуды... Именно поэтому рецепт не должен быть каноном, который нельзя нарушить. Ваш вкус - вот главный контроллер. Пробуйте свой шедевр на всех этапах и меняйте тактику в зависимости от того, что получается.

*2. Не прочли рецепт полностью*

Длинный рецепт читать скучно, да всего и не упомнишь. Пробежал глазами и ладно, руки чешутся пошинковать да посмешивать. Однако даже самый хорошо составленный рецепт не уместит всей важной информации в первом абзаце. Упущенные при беглом знакомстве подробности могут оказаться принципиальными для кулинарной победы. Мудрый повар подходит к каждому новому рецепту с критической точки зрения и читает его задолго до того, как начать готовить.

Перенимайте эту хорошую привычку, и не окажетесь в ситуации, когда гости уже за дверью, а корейку, что вы им накануне обещали, следовало замариновать на ночь.

*3. Переполненная сковородка*

Всегда объективно рассчитывайте объем продуктов и посуды. Не пытайтесь запихнуть баранью ногу в любимую мамину кастрюльку, которая никогда не подводила. Если продуктам в сковороде тесно, - вам не будет вкусно. Во-
первых, влага в набитой доверху посудине выпаривается из мяса, грибов и овощей неравномерно. Кроме того, неудобно перемешивать, а это значит, что задуманное блюдо либо слипется, либо развалится.

Особое внимание картошке фри, если вы делаете ее в обычной глубокой сковороде, а не во фритюрнице. Чем
меньше будет загруженая партия, тем более хрустящей и красивой получится картошечка. Одним словом, в просторной посуде вы получите намного лучшие результаты. А если хочется ускорить процесс, используйте две сковородки сразу.


*4. Кипятим, вместо того, чтобы тушить*

Это одна из самых распространенных ошибок на кухне. Поспешишь - людей насмешишь. Речь идет о ситуации, когда в рецепте требуется протушить блюдо на большом огне. Собственно, мы варим на пределе кипячения, но не кипятим! Сей процесс можно назвать медленным кипением: пузырьки интенсивно взрываются на поверхности жидкости каждые 2 секунды. При более энергичном обороте пузырьков жидкость начинает выкипать. Это верный способ испортить блюдо. После чего рагу из говядины становится настоящим тренажером для челюсти. Мясо не любит спешки. Приготовленное на скорую руку, оно будет либо сухим, либо резиновым.
*
5. Мясо порезано по волокнам*

Известный факт, о котором попросту забываешь в кухонной спешке. В итоге вместо нежного рагу получается фирменное блюдо «подошва». Внимательно рассмотрите кусок, чтобы определить направление зерна, нарезайте его поперек волокон. Особенно это касается говядины и баранины. Но даже птицу следует резать именно таким способом. Также обрезаем ребрышки на жаркое, разделываем куски для бифштекса.

*6. Слишком часто вмешиваемся в процесс*

Спешка уместна при ловле блох. Не стоит часто вмешиваться в таинственный процесс приготовления, переворачивать, каждые 30 секунд ковыряя сковородку лопаткой, беспрестанно заглядывать в духовку. Расслабьтесь, кулинария - созидательный процесс. Нет суете! Иначе вы никогда не получите золотистой корочки, а панировка с птицы или мяса обсыплется. В итоге последнее сгорит быстрее, чем если б его не трогали вовсе.

Оставить будущее блюдо на время в покое и не тревожить - один из самых сложных кулинарных уроков. Как шутит известный американский шеф-повар и редактор журнала «Кулинарный свет» Тим Цебула (Tim Cebula ): «Не суйте нос в сковородку каждые две секунды, прилипнет нос, а не блюдо».

*7. Плохо разогретая сковорода*

Неопытный или слишком торопливый повар льет масло на холодную сковородку. Так очень просто расквасить лук или испортить грибы. Не шипит? Значит рано. Хороший жар принципиален для тушения овощей или создания румяной мясной корочки. Он также помогает предотвратить прилипание. Чтобы напечь блинов сковорода должна быть почти красной!

Повар Тим Цебула советует: «Если вы думаете, что сковорода уже достаточно горяча, подождите еще пару минут и приступайте. Да, да именно когда уже пора звонить в пожарную службу, закидывайте мясо и спокойно продолжайте готовить.»

*8. Не использовали термометр для мяса*

Не пренебрегайте таким чудом техники, как термометр для мяса, тогда жареный цыпленок, баранья нога или говяжья вырезка окажется на высоте. Штучка небольшая и недорогая, но чрезвычайно полезная. Ее использование - верный путь к достижению идеального результата.

Эта мелочь оснащена цифровым датчиком, который позволяет установить устройство на желаемую температуру. Вне печи находится внешний цифровой блок, который подаст сигнал, когда мясо будет готово. Это избавит вас от торчания у духовки, а блюдо от ненужного проветривания при открытии дверцы, в ходе которого теряется ценное тепло.

*9. Мясо не отдохнуло после приготовления*

Мы уже говорили о том, что мясо не выносит спешки. Готовить его нужно спокойно и вдумчиво. Но и это еще не все. У шеф-поваров есть секрет. Если вы готовите крупный кусок мяса, то после того, как оно будет вынуто из тепла (духовки, сковороды), ему необходимо отдохнуть при комнатной температуре некоторое время. Тогда соки, которые во время жарки собираются в центре куска, разойдутся и бифштекс или жаркое получится сочным и очень нежным. Тоже самое касается птицы. Куриная грудка или стейк требуют не больше 5 минут на отдых, а вот жаркому нужно не меньше 20 минут, чтобы «придти в себя».

*10. Вовремя не окатили овощи ледяной водой*

Профессионалы «шокируют» вареные овощи холодной водой. Делается это в определенный момент, примерно на исходе 7-й минуты варки в кипящей воде (6 мин. 57 сек. после закипания). Именно поэтому броколли, стручковая фасоль и спаржа остаются ярко-зелеными и аппетитными. Хитрость в том, что чуть передержав, мы уже не получим натурального цвета и хруста. Даже если вовремя снять кастрюлю с огня и просто оставить овощи остывать на столе - они будут доходить в остаточном тепле и на тарелку лягут дряблыми и потемневшими.

*11. Соль и специи остались в маринаде или панировке*

Мы маринуем продукты в различных составах, добавляя туда же соль и специи, после чего выливаем «отработавший» маринад в раковину. Результат: пресная или недосоленная рыба и птица. Причина: вы оставили все соли в маринаде.

Хорошие повара знают, что соль по-разному усваивается продуктами и некоторые маринады нейтрализуют ее действие. Поэтому важно солить вовремя. Например, курица в маринаде из апельсинового сока, поглощает очень мало соли. Такой маринад нужно подливать в процессе жарки (если посуда позволяет - некоторые покрытия портятся от кислых сред). Альтернатива: использовать немного соли в маринаде, а затем посыпать ею уже маринованную курицу.

Причиной недосола может также стать панировка. Во время жарки она неизбежно обсыпается, поэтому не добавляйте соль в нее, а солите кусочки обильней и раньше, чем панируете.

*12. Не успели разморозить*

Результат: блюдо прожарилось неравномерно. Чаще всего это эффект яблока: сверху подгорело, внутри осталось сырым. Обязательно размораживайте птицу и мясо до конца. Лучше, чтобы лед таял при комнатной температуре, а не в кипятке. В последнем случае часть мяса варится, когда вы еще и не начинали готовить, а курица и овощи могут раскиснуть или напитаться ненужной жидкостью.

*13. Не учли причуд духового шкафа*

Хозяйка, незнакомая с особенностями своей духовки, может оказаться в весьма затруднительном положении. Старайтесь проверять способности новой (или наоборот, старой, но новой для вас) техники в «мирное время». Когда вы не ждете гостей и стряпаете что-то недорогое и незатейливое.

Известный недостаток старых духовок - они прогреваются неравномерно. Для такого случая повар Сабрина Бон (Sabrina Bone) советует «испытательные сухарики»: нарежьте хлеб крупными ломтиками и выложите их на противень. Установите последний в середине духовки.

Выпекайте при максимальной температуре в течение нескольких минут. Затем посмотрите, какие ломтики получились темнее. Таким образом, вы получите информацию о «горячих точках» вашего духового шкафа. Допустим, это левый дальний угол. Старайтесь не ставить посуду со стряпней в этом месте, или поверните сковороду соответствующим образом.

*14. Дешевые ингредиенты*

Как не изголяйся, а сделать из известной субстанции конфетку не получится. Свежесть и качество продуктов - основа для кулинарной победы. Хорошее питание начинается с ингредиентов. Каким получится блюдо: так себе, вкусным или просто превосходным, - во многом зависит от качества продуктов. По возможности используйте высококачественные ингредиенты, особенно это касается сыров, мяса и овощей.

*15. Пессимизм*

И последний совет: не получилось блюдо - не отчаивайтесь. Если перед вами вместо кулинарного шедевра красуется сожженный пирог, обугленные орехи или переваренная курица, - не опускайте руки и не ставьте крест на собственных поварских способностях. Совершив ошибку, мы всегда обретаем драгоценный опыт. И хотя придется выбросить плод своих многочасовых стараний в мусорное ведро, что ж... извинитесь перед голодными гостями, откройте бутылку вина и закажите пиццу. А в следующий раз перед началом готовки вспомните 11 чужих кухонных ошибок и одну свою.

----------

